# GSD puppy in Uniontown Pa



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I was at the SPCA in Uniontown Pa today and they have an adorable GSD puppy there. She was really sweet and very friendly. I'd say around 12 - 14 weeks around there. I will try to get pictures Monday. But if anyone is involved with rescue in this area or would like to help I am more than happy to pull and put her up till arrangements can be made.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is Uniontown a no kill shelter? If not, this puppy needs to be moved to Urgent.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

No, its not no kill, but I do know the HO there and the manager and they go above and beyond not to PTS. I dont think she's in any danger of being PTS just would like to try to get her out if we can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there a petfinder link? 

She should be moved to Urgent if she's in a kill shelter. She has a much better chance off going to rescue.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

No petfinder sorry, they dont keep a web site up to date because the turnover is so big. It is a kill shelter but i have known them to keep a dog there for months to try to give it a chance. I will go in on monday and try to get some pictures.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Ok, I went in today and got a picture of her. She seems depressed, Not that you can blame her since she is cooped up in a crate most of the day with alot of dogs barking. Its not the best picture everyone was busy, guess they confiscated a LARGE group of huskys today and were evaluateing them so I had to do it though the crate. Honestly if she is still there next week when I get paid I may go pull her myself but till then I really cant do it. 








http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb124/jamie0429/IMG_3546.jpg


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

What shelter? I know someone that works at Butler County Humane shelter. Could they transfer her there? Butler is no kill.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Thanks to an annoymous donor We will be makeing arrangements to pull her tomorrow. Thank you everyone for your help!! Especially the donor!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gsdldy said:


> Thanks to an annoymous donor We will be makeing arrangements to pull her tomorrow. Thank you everyone for your help!! Especially the donor!!


Hooray for anonymous! This little gal is on to bigger and better things..
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

